

Ask HN: Hibernation in Linux - Will it ever work? - hypr_geek

Will hibernation be supported on Linux in the near future? I've mainly used Ubuntu and Fedora, and I'm afraid to hibernate my laptop on Linux, almost after every second or third time, the system crashes and is unable to resume (Sleep is also not much reliable). Also, it takes longer to boot up from hibernation than a shutdown and restart. When will we be seeing hibernation on Linux, at least on par with Windows, in terms of reliability?
======
johnny22
mine has been reliable on a sony vaio vpceb23fm and on another sony vaio i
don't recall the model number for.

seems quite hardware dependent.

